# Any familiar with RR crossings?For ho.



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there such a thing as Rail road Xing's...for ho slot car track's?Any and all info accepted.(ho scale rr):thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes there is. Aurora made them for lock and joiner track, TYCO made them, and Lifelike (Walthers) has just just released them too. The Aurora will set you back anywhere from 25-50$ on the bay depending on the condition and how many bidders are after them on the bay. The TYCO are a bit less expensive usually going for 20-30$, and the Walthers LL are selling for about 15.00. Adapters can always be used to go from one brand track to another. Or you can just make one like I did! :lol:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or you can just make one like I did!


 Nice!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

don't know if this helps, as it's a kinda obscure brand, but Atlas had them too...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oops!! Forgot about them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes there is. Aurora made them for lock and joiner track, TYCO made them, and Lifelike (Walthers) has just just released them too. The Aurora will set you back anywhere from 25-50$ on the bay depending on the condition and how many bidders are after them on the bay. The TYCO are a bit less expensive usually going for 20-30$, and the Walthers LL are selling for about 15.00. Adapters can always be used to go from one brand track to another. Or you can just make one like I did! :lol:


WOW! Nice set up!Thanks for the info!


----------

